# Starter sensor on clutch pedal?



## bwood (Sep 19, 2007)

I shut my 5-spd '97 Maxima off yesterday and then tried to restart it and it would not eallow the starter to turn over. I had had small lapses of this happening in the past, but would just repress the clutch and it would allow me to start. 

I'm assuming that this is part of the safety feature to prevent you from starting w/o depressing the clutch.

Is there a safety sensor in the clutch going bad, or is the switch that makes you depress the clutch before starting going bad?

I did see that there are some electronics attached to the top of the clutch pedal - Is something going on there?

Thanks.


----------

